# ¿Cómo se mide la calidad de un parlante?



## janston (Jun 10, 2012)

Siempre quise saber cómo se hace para medir la calidad sonora de un parlante. Vi que hay curvas  de ganancia en función de la frecuencia y otras de la impedancia, además de los parámetros Thiele-Small. 

Según entiendo los parámetros Thiele-Small son para ver cómo se comporta el parlante en un bafle. Me interesa saber cómo se miden los otros: la respuesta en frecuencia y la variación de la impedancia; qué características tendría un parlante ideal; qué otras curvas o parámetros se usan.

Muchas preguntas, pero me entrose la curiosidá', vio? 

Saludos


----------



## 2SC2922 (Jun 10, 2012)

Buena pregunta, pero yo la cambiaría por *como se controla la calidad de un parlante*. Porque para controlar la calidad tenes que medir varias cosas.

Para empezar tenes un tema de Juanfilas que habla de los conos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-mejores-fabricantes-mundo-conos-54789/


----------



## janston (Jun 10, 2012)

2SC2922 dijo:


> Buena pregunta, pero yo la cambiaría por *como se controla la calidad de un parlante*. Porque para controlar la calidad tenes que medir varias cosas.
> 
> Para empezar tenes un tema de Juanfilas que habla de los conos
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-mejores-fabricantes-mundo-conos-54789/




Ya lo había  visto a ese tema, muy interesante por cierto. Pero me interesa más saber cómo se determinan esas curvas de ganancia en función de frecuencia, de variación de impedancia en función de le frecuencia(creo era así) u otras curvas. Qué mediciones se hacen y cómo se  llega a la curva final. Se hacen varias mediciones a diferentes frecuencias y se compilan en una gráfica? o se hace un barrido de frecuencias y se mide todo? Se entiende mi duda?


----------



## 2SC2922 (Jun 10, 2012)

Aca tenes otro...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/
FIjate que hay otros.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 10, 2012)

janston dijo:


> Se hacen varias mediciones a diferentes frecuencias y se compilan en una gráfica? o se hace un barrido de frecuencias y se mide todo? Se entiende mi duda?



Si se entiende hay un video en youtube que lo hace con un generador de señal y lo ponen en distintas situaciones y determinan con osciloscopio y equipos especiales los datos como:

PMPO 
RMS
IMP
dB 
Ga

Etc, pero esa cosa tiene que sabe un fabricante me imagino que de hay saben que: tela es mejor, que campana, que bobina, que suspensores, que araña, diafragma, etc.  En tanto forma como el material de fabricación

y me imagino que de hay se confecciona el diagrma ese no sé con claridad solo ayudo


----------



## 2SC2922 (Jun 10, 2012)

Este control es el mas básico.


----------



## janston (Jun 10, 2012)

2SC2922 dijo:


> Este control es el mas básico.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOODbSGDJzo



jajaja estos ponjas...

Sigue complicado el tema.. a ver, quizás no me sé expresar. Voy a explicarlo desde el principio. Estoy diseñando un parlante de 0, para producirlo en un planta que también estoy diseñando. Lo que quiero saber es: cómo y qué parámetros de un parlante medir, para establecer su calidad dentro de un cierto rango. Por abajo tenemos los chinos que son una tripa, y por arriba los JBL, EV, Scan Speak, etc,...los de alta gama. Quiero determinar la calidad para determinar a qué publico van dirigidos éstos parlantes, su precio, etc.

Lo primero que encontré fue la curva ganancia función de frecuencia, que, comparando curvas de respuesta sirve para determinar la cierta calidad de mi parlante. 

El tema de los conos y componentes es aparte, yo voy ya al parlante armado y funcionando.

Ahora repito mi duda: cómo se hace la curva de ganancia y frecuencia? y qué otros métodos existen para determinar la calidad de reproducción? 

Los parámetros Thiele-Small los descarto porque son para armar el bafle, y el parlante se testearía en una cámara anecoica.

Ahora me expliqué? perdón si resulto molesto o llegase a parecer tonto, jaja. Se complica charlar sobre algo a través de palabras escritas.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2012)

janston dijo:


> Ahora repito mi duda: *cómo se hace la curva de ganancia y frecuencia?* y qué otros métodos existen para determinar la calidad de reproducción?


Esa curva se determina con un micrófono calibrado en SPL, una cámara anecoica  o por mediciones impulsivas y un soft que automatice todo el proceso, como por ejemplo *ESTE*.

El resto se aprende leyendo...


----------



## juanma (Jun 10, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> los datos como:
> PMPO


Ese dato se inventa.



SSTC dijo:


> y me imagino que de *hay* se confecciona el diagrma ese no sé con claridad solo ayudo


*ahi*


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 10, 2012)

Tenes varios datos para analizar el comportamiento de un parlante o un tweeter, yo en su momento creé este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-problemas-acusticos-parte-2-a-50393/ 
pero ahora la lista la ampliaría, leela y fijate que datos tenes para analizar ya que son muuuchos 

A eso le falta la parte meramente acústica del mismo (y mas importante) que se puede analizar con distintos tipos de gráficas como:

Función de transferencia
Distorsión armónica
Cumulative spectral decay
curva de impedancia
respuesta multitono
Etc.

En fin, tenes cientos de datos para analizar la calidad de un transductor, el tema es saber interpretar y saber que es importante en cada caso, y eso como dice Ezavalla, se aprende leyendo y practicando 

En este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-problemas-acusticos-parte-3-interpretacion-52139/ empece a explicar las principales y en este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proyecto-doppler-monitores-referencia-ss-8531g00-d3004-73017/ se habla de todas, si bien es el armado de un monitor, se habla bastante de los transductores y por que son lo mejor.

Saludos


----------



## janston (Jun 17, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Tenes varios datos para analizar el comportamiento de un parlante o un tweeter, yo en su momento creé este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-problemas-acusticos-parte-2-a-50393/
> pero ahora la lista la ampliaría, leela y fijate que datos tenes para analizar ya que son muuuchos
> 
> A eso le falta la parte meramente acústica del mismo (y mas importante) que se puede analizar con distintos tipos de gráficas como:
> ...




Uhh, ahí ta'! Le pegué una leída a los 3 temas de soluciones a problemas acústicos(de 10 por cierto), más un toque de info en Google y ya lo cacé al tema.

Gracias eh  (más vale que entre a contribuir con algo yo o me meten un boleo en el tuj*  )

saludos


----------

